# DHEA



## Alex1982 (May 18, 2016)

Has anyone tried DHEA during cycle of other gear or during pct?

Any experiences would be helpful.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Alex1982 said:


> Has anyone tried DHEA during cycle of other gear or during pct?
> 
> Any experiences would be helpful.


 I used it during pct , at 25mg / day before workout , i think it helps retaining muscle since it's anabolic and give more test/free test , but it can also converts into E2 but during PCT test is low so DHEA will convert much more in testosterone.

It can also help with libido i guess


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Alex1982 said:


> did you feel different from it? I mean mentaly. I was reading its a pretty potent neurohormone. Is it supressive? Im not very familiar with it.
> 
> thanks for the info by the way


 i didn't feel different on it , it can be suppressive at high doses .

I'd try if i were you , 25mg / day or 25mg preworkout and 25mg postworkout.

Ofc take nolva/clomid/small dose aromasin too with it


----------

